# found these ...



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

I came across these and want your opinion on them :

http://www.aquariumliquidators.com/ProteinSkimmers.htm


I'm eyeing on the first & second ones ($45.98 and $129 respectively)

And as you scroll to bottom, the Via Aqua brand particularly the first one for $129 or even the second one below it. Starting to expand my horizon on skimmers.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

You get what you pay for...........................

Stick with tested and trusted skimmers. This is one item you cannot afford to skimp on. The most important piece in a good tank (well lighting).


----------



## jasno999 (Oct 16, 2006)

I agree. Go with the high quality skimmer cause the cheap ones just don't work and you will kick yourself later for not jsut puttign the money out up front.


----------



## vvolfe1 (Oct 9, 2006)

As for the venturi type skimmer they are pretty much all the same mechanically. You'd have to really do a side by side comparison to really know. At Drs Foster & Smiths the Coralife Super Skimmer Needle Wheel Protein Skimmer is on sale right now for $115. If the pump fails on the $45 one and you replace it it will be about the same price. I'm gonna order the coralife today never used one before but most the people in this forum think it is good.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

i like my coralife, but i just got a myreefcreations mr2 for my new tank. its supposed to be killer.


----------



## icp (Jan 18, 2005)

The coral life skimmers are a good skimmer imo but if u have the money go with an aqua-c remora. As sed above u get what u pay 4.


----------

